# Day trader claims war has already begun



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Gregory Manarino


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Link dump. Mods, please advise.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Link dump? This is pertinent info not a link dump. Did you even view the video?
I check this guy's posts daily. While he is a day trader he also is preparing. He makes a lot of sense and is trying to make people aware of the ponzi scheme that the stock market is and the coming crash of the system. BTW, Voor, I see a 3rd ID badge in the pic. If that is you in the avatar I thank you for your service.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

It is a link dump because it contains NO TEXT from the article or report.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm familiar with Greg as well. The link is legit

On the other hand; I too have been watching him for several years. While what he says is mostly true, he's been predicting complete financial collapse for as long as I've been watching. There is no doubt the markets are a sham but predicting complete collapse in the long term isn't very likely. Many have been doing it. None have succeeded. As with any investment guru, proceed with caution


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks, being new here I'm not familiar with the rules or expectations of this forum.
I agree, as with all predictions one has to take them with a grain of salt.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LastOutlaw said:


> Thanks, being new here I'm not familiar with the rules or expectations of this forum.
> I agree, as with all predictions one has to take them with a grain of salt.


If you are unfamiliar with the rules of conduct of the forum maybe you should do some digging and read them before posting.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Ive been watching greg as well for at least 3 years now. I like how he shares alot of info and even explains alot of technicial stuff well to everyone freely. He always tells folks to look stuff up, make their own decisions based on the research anyone can do and find. He is good at keying in on important info and trends, seeing the whole picture and analysis of info and charts n whatnot. He has alot of good info and insite for free, is a vet as well btw. He is a guy who seems to me over the years a decent fellow willing to help others with his skills but fully expects folks to come to their own conclusions as well. He's not perfect in his analysis all the time but no one is. I've learned alot from him or by having to research stuff that he is talking about so I understand better, which always leads me to other stuff to learn. But, if it wernt for his free info he puts out I'd be further behind the curve in my understanding of some stuff. Im grateful for his info over the years..he's a pretty cool guy...


----------

